# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  Sex play helps your loneliness at night

## qiouxdoll

Another very important advantage of doll love is that it can reduce a person's loneliness at night. You know, people are most likely to feel lonely at night, especially when the entire glasses, noise, work, and organization of daily life ends. Then, a lonely person often starts thinking, becoming sad, depressed, and unable to find peace. He wasted the empty bed next to him and missed a sweet word or hug while he was asleep.

Therefore, having a *real sex doll* can help you find inner peace in meditation and make you fall asleep happier. Night is just a great protective cape for falling in love with real sex dolls, especially during the week when people sleep because of work.

----------

